
USB-C adds authentication protocol - bpierre
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/13/usbc_adds_authentication_protocol/
======
venomsnake
DRM on USB devices. No thank you. I know - it is for the users. But we all
know how it will turn out.

